# Steering Box Install help!



## mbergin (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi All, I'll be installing a new steering box in my 69 and I have no clue how to ensure I find the center of the box so the wheels will turn evenly in both directions. Got a new rag joint, hoses and ready to go, just not sure how to verify the center of the steering sweep (if that makes sense). any additional tips are greatly appreciated. TIA!


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

mbergin said:


> Hi All, I'll be installing a new steering box in my 69 and I have no clue how to ensure I find the center of the box so the wheels will turn evenly in both directions. Got a new rag joint, hoses and ready to go, just not sure how to verify the center of the steering sweep (if that makes sense). any additional tips are greatly appreciated. TIA!


OK, so first you gotta put the car on a rotissery - clamp or weld it real secure. Then flip the entire car upside down, stand on the engine cross member and say, "what the hell am I doing?"

LOL

Very simple. With the steering column unhooked at the rag joint, and nothing connected to the steering arm underneath, ie the drag link, you are going to turn the steering box using the rag joint from stop-to-stop, or turn-to-turn, or technically - lock-to-lock. You do not have to force the steering as it comes to a stop.

Many steering boxes are 3-full turns from stop-to-stop. Fast ratio steering boxes can be less, like 2 1/2. So, turn the rag joint all the way until it stops, left or right, it does not matter at this point.

Next you will then turn it the opposite direction and count how many full turns it takes until it stops. Lets say it is 3-turns. Mid-point, or middle of the steering turn, is 1/2 of that. So to center the steering box, turn the rag joint what should look like 1 1/2 turns. That should be center. Put a mark somewhere, either on the rag joint, splined shaft, or whatever that you can see and line back up to that same point.

If you have a 3-turn box, and you already have turned it 1 1/2 turns and made your mark, you should be able to continue to turn it another 1 1/2 turns to hit the stop - which will be your full 3-turns.

You can now reverse that process and turn the rag joint the opposite way and at the 1 1/2 turn, your mark you made should be lined right up. Then to complete this, continue turning and you should go 1 1/2 turns to stop again - making it full 3-turns from lock-to-lock.

If by chance it were a 2 1/2 lock-to-lock steering box, you do everything above except the center of the steering box rotation would be half of that, or 1 1/4 turn (1 1/4 + 1 1/4 = 2 1/2).

So what ever the ratio is of your steering box, you want to know what the lock-to-lock number is and divide it by half and that will put the steering box at it center point and you can now connect your steering column and drag link.

If by chance when you get into the car behind the steering wheel and it is not centered, DO NOT rotate the steering box to make the steering wheel centered. To fix this, you will want to remove the steering wheel and turn it to center it, and then fit it back onto the splined end that it is secured to.

If you are going from manual to power steering, or vice versa, the steering arms are different and and need to use the correct arm for your application - I believe they are shaped slightly different.

Your steering arm will only fit 1 way. It has splines and 1 of those splines is larger than the others and has to be installed as such. If for some reason you look at the tires and they seem to be slightly left or right, just not quite straight, then that would be a front end adjustment using the tie-rod ends, and then you have shims. This is best left to an alignment shop.


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

When I did this recently with a Manuel box ,The box I received from Ames (actually drop shipped via Lares Corp) came marked with a yellow marker line Drawn connected together at its centered spot on the spline and box,kinda hidden underneath 

Just had to keep them lined up , and when installed with new rag ,adjusted steering wheel a bit like PJ said,
Also it said Not to add grease, it was done
At the rebuild, I Sent the core back to Lares in the same box, And received $75 back


----------



## mbergin (Jun 19, 2012)

Thank you so much Pontiac Jim and Jetzster! I greatly appreciate your help.


----------



## 67lemans (Oct 30, 2009)

Jim, is the pitman arm different for manual vs automatic, or is it power steering vs no power steering? I think I've heard both. Thanks, DD


_If you are going from a manual car to an automatic, or vice versa, the steering arms are different and and need to use the correct arm for your application - I believe they are shaped slightly different._


----------



## Mine'sa66 (Oct 30, 2019)

67lemans said:


> Jim, is the pitman arm different for manual vs automatic, or is it power steering vs no power steering? I think I've heard both. Thanks, DD
> 
> 
> _If you are going from a manual car to an automatic, or vice versa, the steering arms are different and and need to use the correct arm for your application - I believe they are shaped slightly different._


The pitman arms are different for manual vs power steering. Not sure about the quote in your post. The steering arms are different parts altogether.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

67lemans said:


> Jim, is the pitman arm different for manual vs automatic, or is it power steering vs no power steering? I think I've heard both. Thanks, DD
> 
> 
> _If you are going from a manual car to an automatic, or vice versa, the steering arms are different and and need to use the correct arm for your application - I believe they are shaped slightly different._


Duh! oh wait a minute, I was thinking if you were going to one of those late model cars that _*automatic*_ally steer you into a parking space.....ya that was it.

Corrected my previous post, when changing manual to power, the steering arm is different. Stop picking on me.


----------



## 67lemans (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Montreux (Mar 8, 2009)

Re: Centering the steering wheel
Check your tie rod ends. Left and right should have roughly the same number of threads showing outside the adjuster sleeve. If there is a large difference, turn one coupler clockwise and one counterclockwise to equalize the threads showing. Turning the couplers the same number of turns but in opposite directions will affect steering wheel position without changing toe-in.
Then count turns on the box, look for keyed splines, etc. like PJ described.


----------



## mbergin (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Steering box is on and the car drives so much better!

Thank you!


----------

